# Betta fish (siamese fighting fish)



## Holylemon (Sep 19, 2009)

I was bored today so yeah...

check out my crowntail betta


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 19, 2009)

i was thinking of getting some as a colorful treat for my croc 
jokes, jokes. nice fish.


----------

